# Trinidad Tarpon Fishing Charters



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi, 
Any charter recommendations for Tarpon fishing in Trinidad? When is the peak season (I've heard July & August) ?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Tom Gibson, who owned the Texas state record tarpon for many years, told me he now only fishes Trinidad for tarpon. They have deep water holes only a couple hundred yards offshore, full of tarpon of all sizes. Said he taught the locals to use ribbonfish for bait, and that really increased tarpon hookups. I suppose Tom is still in Clear Lake, you should contact him about Trinidad. I just emailed him, to see if he would talk to you. And if Tom would mind visiting us in this forum. Last time I talked to him was 2013.


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

These are the guys to go with. - islandyachtcharters.net

www.facebook.com/monstatarpon/

This is Tom talking in the video.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Tom called last night, said he's not a social media poster guy, but will talk to the OP about fishing Trinidad. Said this last trip, the tarpon kept eating a different, local live bait similar to a cigar minnow, which are plentiful there and will dive towards the bottom, when you cast them outâ€”right through a school of tarpon. The tarpon hardly ate ribbonfish at all, except for one big tarp he caught and released.


----------

